# *Q: Who Wants To Come To Downtown Detroit?*



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

It's like a poem


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Very awesome pictures. Thanks for sharing Michi.


----------



## Michi (Sep 28, 2002)

You are welcome, and thank you all!

I am going to try for more photos over the Holiday break.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow... I was very pleasently surprised kay:

I think I'll might drop by there some day...


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed!!


----------



## Gonzza (Oct 6, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks for the tour - fantastic!


----------



## Bawkey (Aug 28, 2005)

wow


----------



## Tamarindo Cobra (Feb 3, 2006)

Where is OCP Building??? ))


----------



## diogoap (May 8, 2005)

Wow! Great Job Michi! Beautiful Detroit! kay:


----------



## Skyscrapercitizen (Sep 11, 2002)

Great! I really had fun watching this pics, the titles are great!


----------



## chuck_denver (Feb 2, 2006)

really interesting tour


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Tarcísio Tamarozi said:


> Where is OCP Building??? ))



In Dallas.


----------



## Tamarindo Cobra (Feb 3, 2006)

hudkina: Isn´t Robocop from Detroit??? No man, it isn´t in Dallas, i´m sure it´s in Detroit!


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

i really enjoyed that. like. a lot. you captions. were orgasmic.


----------



## thryve (Mar 5, 2005)

*A:* Not many people.

That sounded harsh, but I couldn't resist, given the thread title.

On the other hand, your photos helped its reputation in my mind, and it looks very neat indeed... very lively. And actually, quite unique in North America.

-thryve


----------



## hudkina (Oct 28, 2003)

Tarcísio Tamarozi said:


> hudkina: Isn´t Robocop from Detroit??? No man, it isn´t in Dallas, i´m sure it´s in Detroit!


I'm pretty sure the filmmakers used Dallas' skyline for Robocop. In fact I don't think any scenes at all were filmed in Detroit. A lot of movies do that. They use Detroit's stereotypes for the story but film the actual film elsewhere. Even "The Man" with Eugene Levy and Samuel L. Jackson takes place in Detroit but not one scene was filmed there. They even used the Toronto skyline to fill in for Detroit. The only movie that was filmed in Detroit in recent years was The Island, which Ironically is supposed to be Los Angeles. Strange. Toronto is used to depict Detroit, but Detroit is used to depict Los Angeles...


----------



## DamienK (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing set of pics!


----------



## Tamarindo Cobra (Feb 3, 2006)

hudkina: Man, i started kidding, i could never think that i could learn something with that "joke"! Thanks a lot for these informations! I could say that i had a little suspicion about that "Metropolis" that the films show Detroit! But i never thought something like that! It was really cool! Hehehe! 

Have a nice day and see ya!!!

Take it easy!


----------



## Kev the burninator (Sep 24, 2004)

i would definitely come. sweet city.


----------

